# SIMRAD evo-9 can’t see my tracks



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Guys a little help, I can’t figure out how to display my tracks on my SIMRAD. I have the tracks enabled, any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

David, make sure the "Tracks" option is turned ON in the chart settings to be visible. Should have been set to automatically track and draw your boat's movement. The Simrad will continue to record tracks until the length reaches a maximum and then it will start overwriting the oldest points. You can start a new track from the tracks dialog by using the waypoints tool on the home page. Hope this helps.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks DB, that was it, something to note when you delete Tracks under routes and tracks, it turns off your Tracks display under Charts. Not intuitive software, Charts is somehow tied to Routes and Tracks.


----------

